# gnome 2.30 e CPU governor

## Elbryan

Morning buddies,

da quando ho aggiornato a gnome-2.30/aggiornato il kernel alla 2.6.34, il sistema non cambia più automaticamente il governor.

Ovvero, una volta, appena staccavo l'alimentazione/accendevo il pc con la sola batteria, lui utilizzava il governor che io impostavo in gconf (nella fattispecie powersave).

Appena passavo alla corrente elettrica, tornava ad utilizzare il governor corretto (ondemand).

Cos'hanno cambiato esattamente? Perché il sistema sembra ignorare completamente quello che avevo impostato in gconf?

Il kernel l'ho impostato usando CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y e CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y ma il sistema si avvia sempre ed utilizza sempre "performance".

Usando l'applet posso cambiare il governor ma esce la richiesta di password, cosa che non succedeva prima con gnome 2.28 ma penso che ciò sia il comportamento corretto date le nuove policy. Qualche idea?

Grassie  :Smile: 

----------

## riverdragon

Per l'applet guarda qui https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-836397.html

----------

## Elbryan

Continua a chiedermi la password di root. Non è che mi son dimenticato qualche servizio?

----------

## Onip

Io per la password ho risolto (credo) partendo dal link postato.

Mi scoccia però dover impostare ondemand tutte le volte che avvio, qualcuno ha idee?

----------

## ago

 *Onip wrote:*   

> Io per la password ho risolto (credo) partendo dal link postato.
> 
> Mi scoccia però dover impostare ondemand tutte le volte che avvio, qualcuno ha idee?

 

In modo poco elegante lo piazzi in uno script di init?  :Smile: 

----------

## riverdragon

Più semplice, lo imposti in gconf-editor in /apps/gnome-power-manager/cpufreq/policy_ac e /apps/gnome-power-manager/cpufreq/policy_battery

----------

## Onip

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Più semplice, lo imposti in gconf-editor in /apps/gnome-power-manager/cpufreq/policy_ac e /apps/gnome-power-manager/cpufreq/policy_battery

 

Quello già c'era. Ma non funzionava. Adesso l'ho impostato come governor predefinito nel kernel (nell'upgrade si era persa la configurazione) e, per lo meno, ho ondemand ad ogni avvio.

Adesso non ho il tempo di smenarci, ma credo che le impostazioni di gconf vengano bellamente ignorate.

----------

